# Los Angeles, CA - #A1115933, King, 10yo, male



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

KING - ID#A1115933

My name is King and I am an unaltered male, tan and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 10 years old.
I weigh approximately 63 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since May 17, 2010. 










PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Senior lovers, how about helping this sad looking gentleman? 10 years old, he needs a nice retirement home....he looks so hopeless.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This old senior needs a someone to take care of him!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

A lady who lives near my grandpa has a friend who owns a retirement home for old dogs in WA. Idk what the name of the place is.

I sure hope this old boy gets a good home.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*oh how i wish i had my rescue !! I love those seniors ! Anyone interested in a nice, quiet, loving old pal ?*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*I found two Senior Dogs rescues in CA...one is.. Seniors for Seniors*
* the other is............................Grateful Dogs Rescue.*
*I'll email both this morning--maybe one of them can help place poor sweet KING.*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

mcgwnlynn said:


> *I found two Senior Dogs rescues in CA...one is.. Seniors for Seniors*
> *the other is............................Grateful Dogs Rescue.*
> *I'll email both this morning--maybe one of them can help place poor sweet KING.*


Thank you! The poor guy looks so defeated - and it wouldn't take much to turn him around.
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Rescue dogs are the best! I just wish I had enough time to take care of another. But onyx takes most of my time. Please people adopt this guy you will be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

mcgwnlynn said:


> *I found two Senior Dogs rescues in CA...one is.. Seniors for Seniors*
> * the other is............................Grateful Dogs Rescue.*
> *I'll email both this morning--maybe one of them can help place poor sweet KING.*


That would be so cool if they could help this guy out :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

* The email for Gratefuldogsrescue keeps getting returned--failed-send.*

* I've emailed Seniors for Seniors, (Northern California where poor King is), - I found another up that way, and emailed them, too---that rescue is: [email protected] So far, these two haven't been returned. So, still wishing this sad fellow touches someone's heart !! *


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Actually King is in Southern CA - you'd think he would already be in rescue by now  Great effort on the email!


----------

